# GH now giving out cards to order and pay like DD



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got the notice they are shipping out cards were at some restaurants you will now order and pay exactly like DD. These apps are all becoming the same with different names!


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I wonder if the offer will indicate 'pay with card' like DD, so they can be immediately REJECTED.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

AzAppDriver said:


> I wonder if the offer will indicate 'pay with card' like DD, so they can be immediately REJECTED.


I hope so. One of the reasons that I have stayed away from DD is that I don't want to have to place orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I hope so. One of the reasons that I have stayed away from DD is that I don't want to have to place orders.


I realize a lot of UE drivers don't like the idea of doing that but you do get paid extra for it. When I do I Wendys order where I have to place the order the min delivery is about $10.50. Also in the GH announcement they indicate you will get paid extra on those for placing the order.
Also on DD when you get the offer it indicates if you need the Red Card and can just decline those if you don't want them.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait, what? Did you guys have to pay cash for orders then get reimbursed?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

part-timer said:


> Wait, what? Did you guys have to pay cash for orders then get reimbursed?


No on DD you get a "Red Card" that you use to pay on certain orders. You never lay out your own money. I wouldn't ever do that!!!


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Seamus said:


> No on DD you get a "Red Card" that you use to pay on certain orders. You never lay out your own money. I wouldn't ever do that!!!


No, I was asking about GH, since they are now giving cards to their drivers. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

part-timer said:


> No, I was asking about GH, since they are now giving cards to their drivers. Sorry for the confusion.


Up until now GH worked like UE where no order or payment was ever required by a driver.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

part-timer said:


> No, I was asking about GH, since they are now giving cards to their drivers. Sorry for the confusion.


With GrubHub, as it exists now, customers order their food and pay through the app. The driver just picks up the order from the restaurant and delivers it to the customer. The driver doesn't deal with placing orders or paying for them.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Reject, reject, and reject. GH can keep its $3.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Reject, reject, and reject. GH can keep its $3.


I'll except all the four dollar and 50 Cent orders and take that $15 guarantee an hour any day of the week and twice on Sunday


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I realize a lot of UE drivers don't like the idea of doing that but you do get paid extra for it. When I do I Wendys order where I have to place the order the min delivery is about $10.50. Also in the GH announcement they indicate you will get paid extra on those for placing the order.
> Also on DD when you get the offer it indicates if you need the Red Card and can just decline those if you don't want them.


I guess it depends on the market. It's $6 here, unless it's a bigger order.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> I hope so. One of the reasons that I have stayed away from DD is that I don't want to have to place orders.


Well, technically, even when you don't use the "Red Card," you may end up doing so.

An example of this is Moe's Southwest Grill (a chipotle like chain). I have to wait in line and ask them to make the Burrito the way the customer asked for it. I did this once and have rejected them ever since. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I think as soon as I get the card I'm going to go to Ruth Chris' and treat myself then tell GH to GFTS. When I signed up for blocks this week on Friday, there was exactly ONE left. I'm working 6:00-7:30 Saturday night. I'll make a whopping $10 before GH kicks in their $6.50.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

First the pay cut now we have to pay for/place orders. Getting lucky with tips is literally the only reason to deliver for GH now


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Haven’t gotten the email yet. Got the one about the pay guarantee going away, but not this one about the card.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> I'll except all the four dollar and 50 Cent orders and take that $15 guarantee an hour any day of the week and twice on Sunday


GH just took your guarantee away, starting 26th.

Now what?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> GH just took your guarantee away, starting 26th.
> 
> Now what?


Actually no........it dropped from $15 to $13. Still have guarantee in my market..........


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I realize a lot of UE drivers don't like the idea of doing that but you do get paid extra for it. When I do I Wendys order where I have to place the order the min delivery is about $10.50. Also in the GH announcement they indicate you will get paid extra on those for placing the order.
> Also on DD when you get the offer it indicates if you need the Red Card and can just decline those if you don't want them.


Except the fact that Doordash does not tell you in advance if you have to place the order also for a Red Card Order. I got burned multiple times waiting 30 minutes for food to be cooked.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Except the fact that Doordash does not tell you in advance if you have to place the order also for a Red Card Order. I got burned multiple times waiting 30 minutes for food to be cooked.


And you knew that it was going to be a half an hour and you still waited?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> And you knew that it was going to be a half an hour and you still waited?


Yes I played the fool role twice. The strange thing is that both times it was the last order before my shift ended which leaves me to believe they have an algorithm pattern set up like Uber to see how many crap rides they can dump on you for your final delivery to see how many drivers will say what the heck it's my last ride anyhow.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Yes I played the fool role twice. The strange thing is that both times it was the last order before my shift ended which leaves me to believe they have an algorithm pattern set up like Uber to see how many crap rides they can dump on you for your final delivery to see how many drivers will say what the heck it's my last ride anyhow.


At least you own up to it, I give you credit. Unless it is a huge payout, I NEVER wait nor do I place the order when I get there. Like you I got burned a couple times. It's not like you will be waiting 20 minutes for another order. ESPECIALLY during dinner rush or a weekend night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Except the fact that Doordash does not tell you in advance if you have to place the order also for a Red Card Order. I got burned multiple times waiting 30 minutes for food to be cooked.


That sucks. I have never had to order at anything but fast food. A restaurant where you had to order and wait for restaurant food to be cooked would be a no go for me. No way in hell I'd wait 30 minutes!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> At least you own up to it, I give you credit. Unless it is a huge payout, I NEVER wait nor do I place the order when I get there. Like you I got burned a couple times. It's not like you will be waiting 20 minutes for another order. ESPECIALLY during dinner rush or a weekend night.


On one occasion I rejected order and had the delivery unassigned but I still felt like the fool. Once again I took the order 15 minutes before the shift ended so I ended up driving 10-12 minutes to the restaurant and another 10-12 minutes back towards my home area and didn't get paid for my time. It seems like my last 2 orders before shift end are always crappy or long distance. Even the same restaurant and distance that paid $8 earlier pays $5.50 if it is my last delivery. Could just be coincidence but I am suspicious.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> I'll except all the four dollar and 50 Cent orders and take that $15 guarantee an hour any day of the week and twice on Sunday


Grubhub has a $15 an hour guarantee? What market is this in? My market only has a $12 an hour guarantee with a 90% acceptance rate while working on a block.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Grubhub has a $15 an hour guarantee? What market is this in? My market only has a $12 an hour guarantee with a 90% acceptance rate while working on a block.


Well it WAS $15, as of today they lowered it to $13......which beats all the markets who got rid of it entirely. For now anyways, me thinks it's just the carrot still dangling by its stalk.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> I think as soon as I get the card I'm going to go to Ruth Chris' and treat myself then tell GH to GFTS. When I signed up for blocks this week on Friday, there was exactly ONE left. I'm working 6:00-7:30 Saturday night. I'll make a whopping $10 before GH kicks in their $6.50.


If it is anything like the Shipt card, then it is a prepaid debit card and they load the funds onto it right after you accept a ping. If you are not a on a delivery, then there are no funds on the card. If I were to take my card and try to buy something with it right now, it would be declined.

I wonder what GH will do if you never activate the card. Is the app smart enough to not send you place-and-pay pings if you have not activated the card?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If it is anything like the Shipt card, then it is a prepaid debit card and they load the funds onto it right after you accept a ping. If you are not a on a delivery, then there are no funds on the card. If I were to take my card and try to buy something with it right now, it would be declined.
> 
> I wonder what GH will do if you never activate the card. Is the app smart enough to not send you place-and-pay pings if you have not activated the card?


It should be pre activated before you even get it. Using it or not will not matter as there will be no funds added until you accept a delivery.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> It should be pre activated before you even get it.


The e-mail that I got included instructions for activating it.



GrubHub said:


> *How do I activate my Driver Card?*
> 
> Log in to the GrubHub for Drivers app to activate your new card with these 5 easy steps:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Grubhub has a $15 an hour guarantee? What market is this in? My market only has a $12 an hour guarantee with a 90% acceptance rate while working on a block.





Launchpad McQuack said:


> If it is anything like the Shipt card, then it is a prepaid debit card and they load the funds onto it right after you accept a ping. If you are not a on a delivery, then there are no funds on the card. If I were to take my card and try to buy something with it right now, it would be declined.
> 
> I wonder what GH will do if you never activate the card. Is the app smart enough to not send you place-and-pay pings if you have not activated the card?


got mine today. You have to activate it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> got mine today. You have to activate it.


What if you don't? Does it lock you out of the app until you activate it?


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What if you don't? Does it lock you out of the app until you activate it?


I got my card today, it allows me to skip activation.....for now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What if you don't? Does it lock you out of the app until you activate it?


If it works like DD you can still get non card required calls. I'll let you know once I set it up and log on


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Hmm, interesting. I just got this e-mail, so it seems that they are anticipating the issue that many drivers will simply not activate the card.



GrubHub said:


> *Pick up your Driver Card and you could win $100!*
> 
> Join your local GrubHub team next week in Neptune to pick up and activate your Driver Card.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I tried to set mine up but the instructions didn’t match my app. I called support and said my card can’t be set up yet and was told I would be notified when it needed to be done.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

What I am wondering is what happens if you just don't activate it? Will you still be able to log into the app? If so, will they not send you requests that require using the card since you have not activated your card?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

AzAppDriver said:


> I wonder if the offer will indicate 'pay with card' like DD, so they can be immediately REJECTED.


There is a very visible purple banner top of screen when you get request that needs card.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have yet to revive a card. Logged in to chose blocks on Thursday and there were exactly three available. 9:30-11:00 Thurs, Fri, and Saturday nights. No thanks.

I think my time as a delivery driver is up. First time since I was able that I haven't signed up for a single block. I only got three this week, and made a whopping $58.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I still haven't activated my card. I got this text message today, so it looks like GrubHub is starting to up the pressure a bit.


GrubHub said:


> You received a Grubhub Driver Card recently. Activate your card in app or you may lose the ability to receive offers. Contact your Driver Specialist for help.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I still haven't activated my card. I got this text message today, so it looks like GrubHub is starting to up the pressure a bit.


Still have not gotten my card yet. No shock. Company is run by idiots.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I still haven't activated my card. I got this text message today, so it looks like GrubHub is starting to up the pressure a bit.


I activated my card a couple weeks ago.

Of the many order and pay offers I have received, I have only accepted two. One was too hard to pass up as it was a $38 offer. It did take a total of 1 hr to complete.

The other was a $15 offer that took me 30 mins to complete, with about 4 miles of driving.

Most have been too far for me to accept, or the offer wasn't enough for the time I estimated would take to get it done.

I will say my AR has dropped some due to this, but I could care less about my AR.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

AzAppDriver said:


> I activated my card a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Of the many order and pay offers I have received, I have only accepted two. One was too hard to pass up as it was a $38 offer. It did take a total of 1 hr to complete.
> 
> ...


I've had my card for 3 weeks and not a single offer on it yet. But I've only driven 3-4 hours in the last three weeks" The block offerings for Pro level drivers on Friday are pathetic. I've been trying to get back to Premier, but too many $3 TB offers come up.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I still haven't activated my card. I got this text message today, so it looks like GrubHub is starting to up the pressure a bit.


Pressure has been ratcheted up another notch. I got this e-mail last week while I was in France.



GrubHub said:


> *Order a new Driver Card today*
> 
> If you haven't received your Driver Card, today is the last day to order if you want to receive it by November 11, 2019. Avoid being unable to toggle to "Taking Offers". Activate your card in the GrubHub for Drivers app or fill out the new Driver Card request form by clicking the button below.


Side note: I saw several Uber Eats bikers while I was out and about in Pau, France.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

But what's the point of it? If the customer wants to add something to the order, the restaurant won't have it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Just got the notice they are shipping out cards were at some restaurants you will now order and pay exactly like DD. These apps are all becoming the same with different names!


Hate that unless they prep the food prior to my arrival.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The hammer has been dropped. Got this in my e-mail today.



GrubHub said:


> *Final Notice: Starting today you will not be able to deliver
> 
> Activate your Driver Card to continue delivering*
> 
> ...


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The hammer has been dropped. Got this in my e-mail today.


I wonder if that's why I've been able to sign up for all the blocks I want the last two weeks. I wonder if drivers aren't leaving the app in droves.

I've been getting orders that are hours old, and every time I pick up an order, there are one or two DD drivers there picking up.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> I wonder if that's why I've been able to sign up for all the blocks I want the last two weeks. I wonder if drivers aren't leaving the app in droves.
> 
> I've been getting orders that are hours old, and every time I pick up an order, there are one or two DD drivers there picking up.


In related news, after weeks and weeks of not having any decent blocks left if I logged on so much as one minute late, not only have I had all the blocks I wanted available for two weeks running, but I've received 4 different notifications that "New Blocks are Available" this week. One just now.

I wonder if it's because, living in a college town, it's mid-term time and I'm sure a lot of student-drivers are studying. Or if it's because people are giving up on the platform.


----------

